# HEAT IT UP DAMN IT !



## DR. P. Proteus (Dec 20, 2016)

Was looking for ideas on how to keep things warm on a farm. So many things need heat I suppose. What kind and how to apply it is the key.


Recently I just ran the exhaust into one of my machines to get it to move. The Hyro was froze.


There is crazy Marco hooking his welder up to pipes.


Now there is the good old hot bed which I think is cool and hope grow some good old pot with through the year one day. That's where you lay a compost of manure under the soil to keep a green house warm.




What you got?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 4, 2017)

It is called spring and summer in my area.
I usually tell those bitching about the cold to move to a warm climate, like North Africa.

 Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 5, 2017)

We usually cart out a salamander heater and some 6" ducting. Plug in to the Gen set in the service truck, let er rip. 15-20 mins usually is enough to get stuff started.

Some of our iron has couplers in the antifreeze lines. The previous owners I guess would couple to a service truck and let the hot antifreeze flow.


----------



## yooper (Mar 3, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> We usually cart out a salamander heater and some 6" ducting. Plug in to the Gen set in the service truck, let er rip. 15-20 mins usually is enough to get stuff started.
> 
> Some of our iron has couplers in the antifreeze lines. The previous owners I guess would couple to a service truck and let the hot antifreeze flow.


Quick couples are used on most the logging equipment around here. Plug em in and drink a cup while waiting.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 3, 2017)

Troub l e with the quick couplers is unless the service truck has the same antifreeze, it's a no go.

Back 15-20+yrs ago when most everything used green antifreeze it wasn't an issue, but now it seems every brand has their own special stuff and it's often not compatible.

A friend put some pink Rotella ELC in my little dump truck, which had green in it. Turned the mix into brown goo!


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 17, 2017)

Espar coolant heaters are used a ton around here, basically a small boiler that ties into the coolant lines and runs off of fuel oil from the tank. Comes on when the timer tells it to and the engine is up to operating temp by starting time.


----------

